# first time imodium and anxiety



## anxiousstomach93 (Jul 31, 2014)

I think my anxiety is triggering ibs, if im at home i can eat and drink anything and have no problems, but when i have to travel i get the 'runny' feeling in my stomach and feel need to be near a toilet asap. whilst i haven't experienced actual diarrhoea from the anxiety yet, its mainly just the sudden urge feeling, and the sensation of it in my stomach. I have been advised to take imodium just for peace of mind but i've never taken it before and im worried that taking it might cause reverse effects and make my stomach worse. Will Imodium stop the sensations or will i still feel the need to go?


----------



## lila99 (Jun 1, 2014)

For me, Immodium seems to work to just postpone a diarrhea episode. I take it preventatively before I travel and make sure I have it with me while I'm staying or eating somewhere other than home just for my peace of mind. The negative effect it has for me is the feeling of being bloated. I don't find that I need to take it too often at home because I have total control over what I'm eating and my stress level is a little less here than when I'm travelling.


----------



## anxiousstomach93 (Jul 31, 2014)

lila99 said:


> For me, Immodium seems to work to just postpone a diarrhea episode. I take it preventatively before I travel and make sure I have it with me while I'm staying or eating somewhere other than home just for my peace of mind. The negative effect it has for me is the feeling of being bloated. I don't find that I need to take it too often at home because I have total control over what I'm eating and my stress level is a little less here than when I'm travelling.


 thank you! How long does the Imodium last for you, before you need to go to the toilet again?


----------



## lila99 (Jun 1, 2014)

For me, it lasts a couple of days...but I never know what the bm will be like...sometimes it's 'normal' after that time...sometimes diarrhea. I take the lowest dose of liquid immodium (rather than pill form) if I think it's necessary...I just like the idea of it coating my insides!


----------

